# What do you do with your horses tail?



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I just trim mine when it gets too long, I keep it about 3-4 in. off the ground and cut it straight across.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Leave it all natural when I can. Koda's ended up as one huge tangle after being turned out for the winter though so I had to cut his just above the hocks. It is growing out slowly but surely.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I clip the sides of the tail at the very top so that its straight. Ugh, wish I could describe the better..










It looks super tidy!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

i let it grow out natural, but put it in a tail bag after i bath for a show.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I trim split ends off at the very end of the tail now and then; just did to my new Appy; I am hoping his tail will grow longer and thicker with some TLC. 

Mainly I keep the tail as clean as I can, braid it if he is going into a pasture with more brush, and condition it fairly often.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

we just go natural and I pick through it. When I bathe, I shampoo, condition, and pick with brush until can brush smooth. If it gets too long where he keeps stepping on it and pullijng it out, I cut straight across, and sometimes the toward the bottom at an angle on either side just couple inches off the ground. I noticed that it is getting thicker without me messing with it as long as there's not gunk in it.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

natural for me


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I bang my horses tail straight across (Well on an angle so its flat when she carries it)..... Leave the top natural - and plait for competitions

In winter I cut it a bit shorter to keep it from the mud etc and give it a chance to full out a bit


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I use to cut it straight across with my other horses. But now I leave it natural. Same with her mane, no bridle path. I also have recently started leaving the fetlocks natural. I just like the all natural God given look of the whole package!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is natural but then I put a fake trail in for shows and that gives it the cut straight across look....


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I just used a leave-in conditioner, braided it, and slipped it in a basic tail bag. I trimmed it once in a while so it wouldn't drag on the ground. The only time his tail bag was off was when I wanted him looking pretty for shows or durring baths.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Mine is natural but then I put a fake trail in for shows and that gives it the cut straight across look....



That's how I usually do mine, too. However, I think I may nix the fake tail from here on out (it's getting decently full and pretty long and I have a 1/2 lb fake tail.)

It's interesting to hear what you all do! Thanks!


----------



## katybear985 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would leave my ponies tail, just kept up with it, his tail only ever JUST touched the ground with a few strands, so i never touched it. But tail bag's are great, just make sure you keep up with them, because i have seen too many tails that are 3 feet on the ground, be up with the tail bone matted around, after being in a tail bag for months and not being looks after. 
Tail bag's are also good for keeping mud and burrs out, especially if you get the durable canvas bags. Good for pesky horse-mates who like to nip at them and pull tails off-I've seen that too :-x


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I let my horses go natural except for the Appaloosa that I show. I cut hers straight across the bottom. Only for shows though. All my other horses stay natural, even for shows, but they are Tennessee Walkers, so they are supposed to be all natural. lol


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

In Spain tradition and show protocol are clear as to how the manes and tail of foals and mares are to be cut. 

Of our four Pure Spanish fillies, we are leaving manes to grow on Barquillera and Quijotita, the two destined for riding.

The other two must have manes roached, and all must have their tails trimmed. 

_My blog on the last spring shaving session:_

Both Baturra and Queridita stood as good as good could be while the manes were taken off, the top portion of the tail shaven, and the tail hair trimmed straight across at hock level.

. . . . . . . . . .









When they returned to the paddock Baturra ambled along in her usual casual fashion, idly flicking the newly-styled tail against the first flies of the season.

Barquillera was fascinated. This white tipped fly-whisk was just waiting to be investigated.

But first, she had to catch it.

So we have Baturra in front, Barquillera following close behind, snatching at the elusive tuft of tail.

Finally her teeth managed to grip the tassle. Baturra stopped - she never kicks - and looked around, mildly questioning. Barq stood there, head on one side, holding with determination to the few hairs she had captured.

. . . . . . . . . . .









FatBrat, who Andres decided also needed a haircut.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I basically leave it alone, unless there is a big tangle. I trim it 3-4 inches off the ground probably 3-4 times a year (he grows a lot of hair). During the winter I do bag it too keep it out of the mud/snow. It gets washed maybe 2x yearly and when I do brush it I mostly use my fingers and lots of Cowboy Magic. He has a really beautiful full tail


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

When I was showing, I would braid the tail until it dried and then let the braid out so that it wouldn't be wavy (the night before). The morning of the show I would tie his tail in and braid it loosely and pull it up in vet wrap so that it wouldn't get dirty. I also vet wrapped the base of his tail so that it would lay neatly. 

All the other times it is just down.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I just leave Vic's the way it is and keep it conditioned and Show Sheen'd. He's got nice natural volume and I like the natural look better than the straight across look. I trim Norman's so it's about level with his pasterns because it's so long and thick and it gets long enough for him to step on when I just let it grow. And uber long tails are a pain in the butt, so yeah. I braid it sometimes, too, especially when it's muddy.


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

I never liked the look of a tail being cut straight across, but my horse's tail needs trimming every couple weeks. My hairdresser taught me to trim my own hair in a pinch by twisting the end of my ponytail and then trimming the twisted part straight across; when it untwists there are no sharp trim lines. I now use this technique on my horse's tail and it works beautifully; the ends look natrual, but I can keep the length more reasonable.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I just trim it usually, & sometimes I'll wrap it & braid it.  I don't usually cut it straight across, I have a little curve.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

TequilaSunrise said:


> I never liked the look of a tail being cut straight across, but my horse's tail needs trimming every couple weeks. My hairdresser taught me to trim my own hair in a pinch by twisting the end of my ponytail and then trimming the twisted part straight across; when it untwists there are no sharp trim lines. I now use this technique on my horse's tail and it works beautifully; the ends look natrual, but I can keep the length more reasonable.


I am with you TS, I never much cared for that look either. I have been needing to trim several of mine but could never master the choppy snips at an angle for a natural look thing. I think I will try what you posted. Thank You!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Good idea TS! I don't really like the straight across look but I'm not skilled enough to create the natural look and I have to trim it otherwise its dragging on the ground in no time.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I keep mine natural because im growing it out and im thinking of triming his mane


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the natural look. I'll trim if a few hairs are touching the ground but I trim up instead of sideways so it still looks natural. Bath time is once a week at most and the mane and tail get deep conditioned. The only time I really braid her tail is when I'm really bored or I'm showing someone how to do it because she won't kick and her tail is easy to work with.

With an Appy we had, she had braids in both mane and tail at all times. Appys tend to naturally have less manes and Dee was no exception. It was so bad the vet gave us this herbal thing and we had to put it on every other day and then rebraid her. it did work but it took about a year.


----------

